# .



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 27, 2022)

.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Nov 27, 2022)

Why they gave him a widows peak


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 27, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Why they gave him a widows peak


because women love mature men


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Nov 27, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1971280
> 
> Our beloved forum chad has fully ascended breaking the PSL scale!
> 
> ...


*From mentally ill coffee barista shitskin to ... you guessed it: mentally ill coffee barista shitskin
That tan improved his PSL more than that stupid ass hairline reduction .. jfl at how insanely mentally ill the niggas on this forum are*

I advocate surgery; when it actually benefits you. This nigga legit spent 2 years in some far away bunker cabin to save up for this just JFL; West Bengal tier sentience


----------



## AutisticGymcel (Nov 27, 2022)

Too bad he’s still a skullcel


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Nov 27, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1971280
> 
> Our beloved forum chad has fully ascended breaking the PSL scale!
> 
> ...


Now he just needs to bleach the line


----------



## ICANNOTBECONTAINED (Nov 27, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1971280
> 
> Our beloved forum chad has fully ascended breaking the PSL scale!
> 
> ...


Kinda got that @SyrianPsycho skull ngl.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 27, 2022)

.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Nov 27, 2022)

Did it change his brows


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Nov 27, 2022)

Niko said:


> He's still recovering


Yeah, I know.
But when the skin heals, the color will need to be removed.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 27, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1971280
> 
> Our beloved forum chad has fully ascended breaking the PSL scale!
> 
> ...


why eyes and mouth censored
is he not squinting


----------



## aBetterMii (Nov 27, 2022)

Poor guy, such a needless surgery


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Nov 27, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1971280
> 
> Our beloved forum chad has fully ascended breaking the PSL scale!
> 
> ...


Is he returning to .org? @Niko


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Nov 27, 2022)

lol did he send you the pics on discord?

- not sure it was worth it negligible difference tbh


----------



## looksmaxxed (Nov 27, 2022)

mental illness


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## datboijj (Nov 27, 2022)

HarrierDuBois said:


> Is he returning to .org? @Niko


definetly i talked to him
He is somehow even more obsessed with looksmaxing than ever before


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Nov 27, 2022)

datboijj said:


> definetly i talked to him
> He is somehow even more obsessed with looksmaxing than ever before


Will he reactive his old account?


----------



## Deleted member 22780 (Nov 27, 2022)

If a fucking chad can go and get surgery risking his current looks for ascension what excuse do us ugly mfs have. I’m booking my surgeries soon


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 27, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1971280
> 
> Our beloved forum chad has fully ascended breaking the PSL scale!
> 
> ...


regarding the procedure
it looks good but a
waste of money for just a minor cosmetic "improvement"


----------



## Deleted member 18361 (Nov 27, 2022)

Looks good


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Nov 27, 2022)

Jokes aside, congrats to Arvid for actually goint trough with a surgery and actually looksmaxing one of his flaws. That's more than 99.9% of users here will do. 

It looks good too, he can finally have whatever hairstyle he wants. I'll be getting that surgery too after I save up some cash.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Nov 27, 2022)

Waste of money


----------



## Ken (Nov 27, 2022)

Not worth it


----------



## datboijj (Nov 27, 2022)

HarrierDuBois said:


> Can I contact him?


on james discord












Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## Corleone (Nov 27, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1971280
> 
> Our beloved forum chad has fully ascended breaking the PSL scale!
> 
> ...


Actually great improvement. Good for him. Hope the scar heals well and he doesn‘t develop baldness.


----------



## HarrierDuBois (Nov 27, 2022)

datboijj said:


> on james discord
> View attachment 1971318
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Corleone (Nov 27, 2022)

Niko said:


> This is from the same type of surgery 6 months post op, doesn't seem to need any bleaching or stuff like that
> View attachment 1971316
> 
> Pic taken from a video from Jeffrey Epstein a surgeon he considered as well


Does make the front part look kind of patchy due to it being stretched without adding any more volume.


----------



## BoneDensity (Nov 27, 2022)

High class and dominant regal forehead to short low iq peasant skull


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Nov 27, 2022)

Good thing the face of a user with hundreds (if not thousands) of pictures on this forum has been covered.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Nov 27, 2022)

Niko said:


> This is from the same type of surgery 6 months post op, doesn't seem to need any bleaching or stuff like that
> View attachment 1971316
> 
> Pic taken from a video from Jeffrey Epstein a surgeon he considered as well


The hair density looks like complete shit
You only want this surgery as long youre sure you wont go bald


----------



## justshower (Nov 27, 2022)

To the rating experts here, how much would you say this correction has ascended him? 

I also toyed with the idea, but I honestly don't see much difference in terms of attractiveness. He looked good before.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 27, 2022)

.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Nov 27, 2022)

Big improvement fuck

Not sure if I should do this or hair transplant to lower hairline. Scalp lowering would probably be best but I’m a poor nigga and it’s crazily expensive. Looking only into European clinics for both scalp lowering or hair transplant. Would never go to Turkey for cheap, fuck that shit. You get what you pay for


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 27, 2022)

justshower said:


> To the rating experts here, how much would you say this correction has ascended him?
> 
> I also toyed with the idea, but I honestly don't see much difference in terms of attractiveness. He looked good before.


0.01 smv change


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Nov 27, 2022)

justshower said:


> To the rating experts here, how much would you say this correction has ascended him?
> 
> I also toyed with the idea, but I honestly don't see much difference in terms of attractiveness. He looked good before.



with his hair down the difference is 0

with his hair up the difference is still pretty small but it is probably a small improvement tbh


Arvid dont get a fucking cantho and rhino though you idiot youre gonna ruin your life

this surgery seems it went well but leave it there dont push your luck


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Nov 27, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> *From mentally ill coffee barista shitskin to ... you guessed it: mentally ill coffee barista shitskin
> That tan improved his PSL more than that stupid ass hairline reduction .. jfl at how insanely mentally ill the niggas on this forum are*
> 
> I advocate surgery; when it actually benefits you. This nigga legit spent 2 years in some far away bunker cabin to save up for this just JFL; West Bengal tier sentience


His skin looks not the color of shit


----------



## justshower (Nov 27, 2022)

Niko said:


> Actually could consider this myself as well tbh, seems like a great improvement to me at least


Only the scar scares me, bc you will still see it if you look closely. Especially with thin hair, dont you have quite thin hair as well? 

My final enemy is always the wind tbh, without wind my hairstyle looks great, but with wind its over


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Nov 27, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Waste of money


Shut up bbc u have negative norwood u dont understand yt problems


----------



## Thomas DOM (Nov 27, 2022)

Join my discord server. 46 members already









Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg





//Thomas DOM


----------



## Boxingfan (Nov 27, 2022)

Mririn


----------



## Corleone (Nov 27, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> Looking only into European clinics for both scalp lowering or hair transplant.


Every ape can cut out a piece of scalp and stitch it back together. 
HT might be more legit to do in europe, but top end turkish ones perform even more procedures than european ones and thus offer better results.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Corleone (Nov 27, 2022)

Niko said:


> I thinks it's also very up to individual surgeons tbh, I know nothing about surgeries, but if prefer having it done with someone that has done them a lot and is specialized in that area, so it's more like which surgeon did it and not where


I 100% agree with you when it comes to more complex or risky surgeries. 

But cutting out a strip of flesh and stitching the wound back together, doesn‘t leave much room for error. I even did that as an 18 year old working in the ambulance.


----------



## Moggie (Nov 27, 2022)

Niko said:


> This is from the same type of surgery 6 months post op, doesn't seem to need any bleaching or stuff like that
> View attachment 1971316
> 
> Pic taken from a video from Jeffrey Epstein a surgeon he considered as well


'Jeffrey Epstein'


----------



## Moggie (Nov 27, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Why they gave him a widows peak


to make it look more 'natural'


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Nov 27, 2022)

*based*


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Nov 27, 2022)

datboijj said:


> definetly i talked to him
> He is somehow even more obsessed with looksmaxing than ever before


why did he even delete


----------



## Corleone (Nov 27, 2022)

snap said:


> Could you do it to yourself?











[GTFIH] SELF PERFORMED BUCCAL FAT REMOVAL


Lol, hitted a artery Giga-over Found the buccal fat after 500ml of lost blood and i almost had no fat on the cheek, still removed them. I look like a zombie due to blood lose and i have Mike Mew bloated cheek I will upload video in a hour of proof for fagcel




looksmax.org




not gonna join the ranks of underground scientists like @BradAniston or @nelson but stitching up an open wound is legit braindead.


----------



## datboijj (Nov 27, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> why did he even delete


once he found out he's top 3 ignored user he's been acting different so i think that's a big reason why
once you delete you basically get a clean slate acount after 5 months or something
that won't be on anyone's ignored list


----------



## justshower (Nov 27, 2022)

Corleone said:


> I 100% agree with you when it comes to more complex or risky surgeries.
> 
> But cutting out a strip of flesh and stitching the wound back together, doesn‘t leave much room for error. I even did that as an 18 year old working in the ambulance.


Scar prevention is essential, most low iq doctors are not able to do this. It makes a big difference, because the less you have to correct later, I had to laser a scar + the area around it completely, because the scar was sewn so badly that the skin around it stood out too high afterwards. And turkey is known for badly done surgeries


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Nov 27, 2022)

perfect result tbh. with the way they narrowed his temple points especially.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Nov 27, 2022)

surgery did nothing 

maybe good irl for when wind comes and shit and he can have Buzzcut now ig


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 27, 2022)

.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Nov 27, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> surgery did nothing
> 
> maybe good irl for when wind comes and shit and he can have Buzzcut now ig


how is that nothing then jfl

he can have whatever hairstyle he wants now and doesn't have to mind windy weather anymore


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 27, 2022)

.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Nov 27, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> how is that nothing then jfl
> 
> he can have whatever hairstyle he wants now and doesn't have to mind windy weather anymore


he was already a mogger


----------



## Corleone (Nov 27, 2022)

justshower said:


> I had to laser a scar + the area around it completely


I would never advice anyone to get any surgery in the face if they're prone to keloid scars. and stitching up is basically fool proof if you aren't a genuine retard. you have so much leeway to correct things if you notice your little fuck-up right away.


Niko said:


> This is the same surgery done in Poland, you're cutting into your face, you're literally dealing with tension and it's your face so there's absolutely no space for fuckups and isn't really "not serious" surgery
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photo of butchered hairline lowering result
> ...


brb opening a clinic in Poland. every single one of my results mogged that one. must have been a proper retard, or the patient didn't follow the after-care protocol.

but even that wouldn't be unfixable, you'd just cut out the scar tissue and stitch it back together again, properly this time.

essentially the procedure arvid got was a mini-facelift for the forehead.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Nov 27, 2022)

looks even lower than it is cause he's spiking his hair he should have the same amount of hair on both pics


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Corleone (Nov 27, 2022)

Niko said:


> I think the surgeon didn't use a displacement thing they put in your skull, the surgeon Arvid used fixed her result (don't have pics but taking his word for it)









i mean that's like getting a neck liposuction and then not wearing the harness afterwards, plain stupid.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Nov 27, 2022)

Niko said:


> More would have been overkill, seems to fit very well into his overall facial harmony (yes I know its hard to see in this pic since his facial features are marked over), but hopefully he'll come back and post once everything has recovered


looks too low with that hairstyle


----------



## vaninskybird (Nov 27, 2022)

impressive
i wonder what's the next thing he's gonna obsess over


----------



## Lone Wolf (Nov 27, 2022)

tbh the scar makes it look lower and worse than it is


----------



## 8PSLcel (Nov 27, 2022)

vaninskybird said:


> impressive
> i wonder what's the next thing he's gonna obsess over


he was already obsessing over how one of his zygos was a bit wider than the other.


----------



## Leo69 (Nov 27, 2022)

Surgery to become Chad would of been better.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Leo69 (Nov 27, 2022)

Niko said:


> View attachment 1971280
> 
> Our beloved forum chad has fully ascended breaking the PSL scale!
> 
> ...


Tagged every alt besides me I see. @Xangsane pattern once again. Absolutely BRUTAL!


----------



## Leo69 (Nov 27, 2022)

Niko said:


> He's already chad tbh


His looks varies all over the place to be honest with you in photos and videos I see of him, so I don't know anymore.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Nov 27, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Why they gave him a widows peak


Yo Arvid looks just like me, I just have a more pointy jaw than him. Jfl.


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Nov 27, 2022)

@Niko hmm


----------



## Lone Wolf (Nov 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Yo Arvid looks just like me, I just have a more pointy jaw than him. Jfl.


not from what ive seen tbh


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Nov 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Yo Arvid looks just like me, I just have a more pointy jaw than him. Jfl.


not even close


----------



## 8PSLcel (Nov 27, 2022)

Alt Number 3 said:


> not even close


meanie!

Hmmpf!


----------



## StrangerDanger (Nov 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> Yo Arvid looks just like me, I just have a more pointy jaw than him. Jfl.


keep dreaming lil bro


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Nov 27, 2022)

Niko said:


> I'd say he does look like a arvidlite tbh, that was literally the first thing that came into my mind when I saw @8PSLcels pics


not even close


----------



## Never Give Up! (Nov 27, 2022)

I heard arvid didnt want to go under anaesthesia because he wouldnt be able to jut his jaw.


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Nov 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> meanie!
> 
> Hmmpf!


it’s over bhai


----------



## Lone Wolf (Nov 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> meanie!
> 
> Hmmpf!


your eye area is a failo ngl


----------



## 8PSLcel (Nov 27, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> keep dreaming lil bro


nya...



Niko said:


> I'd say he does look like a arvidlite tbh, that was literally the first thing that came into my mind when I saw @8PSLcels pics


thank you niko!



Alt Number 3 said:


> not even close





Alt Number 3 said:


> it’s over bhai


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 27, 2022)

Ascended


----------



## MoggerGaston (Nov 27, 2022)

My ht clinic recommend something like this, about 2000 grafts HT. Should I go through with my HT or go for 4head reduction?


----------



## vaninskybird (Nov 27, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> he was already obsessing over how one of his zygos was a bit wider than the other.


oh yeah, i remember, he said something about bone shaving and if im not mistaken i said i also need that cus my cheeks are asymmetrical


----------



## 8PSLcel (Nov 27, 2022)

vaninskybird said:


> oh yeah, i remember, he said something about bone shaving and if im not mistaken i said i also need that cus my cheeks are asymmetrical


Poor guy, he has body dysmorphia.


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 27, 2022)

Big improvement. Definitely worth it. Deserves praise for going through with it 

What surgeon did he end up going with ?


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Pakicel (Nov 27, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> Ascended


We can't know until we test him on tinder or something.

Also, the before and after is frauded. Different lighting conditions, hair etc.


----------



## Pakicel (Nov 27, 2022)

Leo69 said:


> His looks varies all over the place to be honest with you in photos and videos I see of him, so I don't know anymore.


People here fraud their pics.

Arvid is above average but not some Chad.

And he will prolly never be a Chad no matter what. You can't create harmony artificially.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Nov 27, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> People here fraud their pics.
> 
> Arvid is above average but not some Chad.
> 
> And he will prolly never be a Chad no matter what. You can't create harmony artificially.


he is definitely chad lol i larped as him in some places and ppl were saying it’s “a hot guy from the internet” and that he “looks like an actor” Lol


Pakicel said:


> We can't know until we test him on tinder or something.


tbh i don’t see it helping him getting more matches or something basically just fixing insecurity 


Pakicel said:


> Also, the before and after is frauded. Different lighting conditions, hair etc.


Ye bro! his forehead would be 3cm higher in a diff lighting


----------



## Pakicel (Nov 27, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> he is definitely chad lol i larped as him in some places and ppl were saying it’s “a hot guy from the internet” and that he “looks like an actor” Lol


The threshold to experience that sort of thing isn't as high as you think. Imo, 4-5 PSL dude who knows how to fraud can take pics that make them look like a Chad.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> tbh i don’t see it helping him getting more matches or something basically just fixing insecurity


Yeah pretty much. He has the same SMV as before.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> Ye bro! his forehead would be 3cm higher in a diff lighting


I know but the pics are in diff conditions. Lighting can affect how your face looks a lot.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Nov 27, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> The threshold to experience that sort of thing isn't as high as you think. Imo, 4-5 PSL dude who knows how to fraud can take pics that make them look like a Chad.


no

show me a person liek that then

and not a single person at my school looks better than arvid 

i mean idk why i argue with you on ratings tbh, you think male model looks are common whilst also saying u get a modeling contract once u walk in a clothing store at that looks level


Pakicel said:


> Yeah pretty much. He has the same SMV as before.


yea true


Pakicel said:


> I know but the pics are in diff conditions. Lighting can affect how your face looks a lot.


just focus on the actual hairline, nothing else changed


----------



## Blackgymmax (Nov 27, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> We can't know until we test him on tinder or something.
> 
> Also, the before and after is frauded. Different lighting conditions, hair etc.





Pakicel said:


> People here fraud their pics.
> 
> Arvid is above average but not some Chad.
> 
> And he will prolly never be a Chad no matter what. You can't create harmony artificially.


Arvid is a chad lmao


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 27, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> View attachment 1971438
> View attachment 1971440
> View attachment 1971441
> 
> ...


You need both and you need to stay on fin for life


----------



## Euclidious (Nov 28, 2022)

The results of Arvid's forehead reduction surgery?




The most anticipated event of the year is here!








So How Did Arvid's Forehead Reduction Surgery Go?


I can't believe Arvid Gustavsson deleted his account just before getting the surgery. Hearing about the results of his forehead reduction surgery was one of the most highly anticipated events of the year! The fact that this mogger was obsessed with his forehead so much that he felt the need to...




looksmax.org


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Nov 28, 2022)

Corleone said:


> I 100% agree with you when it comes to more complex or risky surgeries.
> 
> But cutting out a strip of flesh and stitching the wound back together, doesn‘t leave much room for error. I even did that as an 18 year old working in the ambulance.


Inb4 pslers start coming to your house to get their own hairline lowering surgeries


----------



## deepweb1298 (Nov 28, 2022)

not sure why people are so against it, i think it'll look good in the end once the swelling goes down


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Nov 28, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> The threshold to experience that sort of thing isn't as high as you think. Imo, 4-5 PSL dude who knows how to fraud can take pics that make them look like a Chad.
> 
> Yeah pretty much. He has the same SMV as before.
> 
> I know but the pics are in diff conditions. Lighting can affect how your face looks a lot.


The tan ascended him more than the surgery


----------



## Oberyn (Nov 28, 2022)

what will happen if he loses his hairline due to mpb?


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 28, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> what will happen if he loses his hairline due to mpb?


scars will be revealed I guess


----------



## Over (Nov 28, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> *From mentally ill coffee barista shitskin to ... you guessed it: mentally ill coffee barista shitskin
> That tan improved his PSL more than that stupid ass hairline reduction .. jfl at how insanely mentally ill the niggas on this forum are*
> 
> I advocate surgery; when it actually benefits you. This nigga legit spent 2 years in some far away bunker cabin to save up for this just JFL; West Bengal tier sentience


*caging hard JFL he saved for 2 years for 0,00025PSL increase*


----------



## Oberyn (Nov 28, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> scars will be revealed I guess


brutal


----------



## fucclife (Nov 28, 2022)

Over said:


> *caging hard JFL he saved for 2 years for 0,00025PSL increase*


legit as fuck

i told him a thousand times his hairline isnt even that bad

fuckking BDD ass mothafuckkkkaaaaa this literally barely did shit for him


----------



## EnjoyerOf Water (Nov 28, 2022)

By reducing the hairline, you not only give a better shape to the forehead (more square), but also give the illusion of a larger lower third, in short, it can even give your chin a better appearance and the illusion of a branch longer, keep coping with your alien forehead made to slap them. . Low square hairline is a halo.









Square Forehead/Hairline - One of the most underappreciated aesthetic and dimorphic feature


Temple hair and Square forehead/hairline in my opinion is one of the most important features that halos the face hard and very dimorphic. The power of Square hairline is that it halos your facial third ratio hard and gives a more masculine look, why? female facial third ratio are more balanced...




looksmax.org


----------



## MoggerGaston (Nov 28, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> You need both and you need to stay on fin for life


already on fin for life. so 4head redux first?

the person at the clinic said my skin folds go quite high up my forehead when I make a 'suprised face'





picture to illustrate which lines I mean.

And somehow she concluded from that, that I can't bring my hairline much lower with HT as it will be unideal to transplant hear near where those folds naturally occur?

idk


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Nov 28, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> *From mentally ill coffee barista shitskin to ... you guessed it: mentally ill coffee barista shitskin
> That tan improved his PSL more than that stupid ass hairline reduction .. jfl at how insanely mentally ill the niggas on this forum are*
> 
> I advocate surgery; when it actually benefits you. This nigga legit spent 2 years in some far away bunker cabin to save up for this just JFL; West Bengal tier sentience


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Nov 28, 2022)

He still has to be on fin to keep the nw reaper away


----------



## Sviken (Nov 28, 2022)

He's fucking stupid. Should have spend that money on fixing his thinning hairline and future baldness instead of this. Forehead wasn't that much of a problem for him and besides - you don't want to look "perfect" because PSL isn't just about having the right features but also how well they harmonize with your face.


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Nov 28, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Nov 28, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> brutal


Cope


----------



## Oberyn (Nov 28, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> Cope


What’s cope if he loses hairline it will look retarded


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Nov 28, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> brutal





Oberyn said:


> What’s cope if he loses hairline it will look retarded


He won’t jfl


----------



## krisal (Nov 28, 2022)

Went from laban only to chad only


----------



## Oberyn (Nov 28, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> He won’t jfl


Ok all surgeons don’t know shit you know man jfl


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Nov 28, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> Ok all surgeons don’t know shit you know man jfl


Arvid told me no scars will remain


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Nov 29, 2022)

I wish him the best


----------



## Oberyn (Nov 29, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> Arvid told me no scars will remain


That’s why surgeons refuse to operate surgery on baldcels


----------



## Anstrum95 (Nov 29, 2022)

*he should have done brain surgery instead, he looks good and women simp for him*


----------



## Meteor21 (Nov 29, 2022)

Imagine he gets into a fight with someone, they punch him in the forehead, and he dies cause his forehead can no longer weather the punch.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Nov 29, 2022)

datboijj said:


> once he found out he's top 3 ignored user he's been acting different so i think that's a big reason why
> once you delete you basically get a clean slate acount after 5 months or something
> that won't be on anyone's ignored list


Who’s the number 1 most ignored person?


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 29, 2022)

.


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Nov 29, 2022)

Niko said:


> It's you


How many now


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 29, 2022)

.


----------



## feelgood (Nov 29, 2022)

Meteor21 said:


> Imagine he gets into a fight with someone, they punch him in the forehead, and he dies cause his forehead can no longer weather the punch.


I’m pretty sure only skin was removed not a fucking piece of his skull JFL


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Nov 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Meteor21 (Nov 29, 2022)

feelgood said:


> I’m pretty sure only skin was removed not a fucking piece of his skull JFL


I didn't know Arvid was a skinhead


----------



## Corleone (Nov 29, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> That’s why surgeons refuse to operate surgery on baldcels


sign me up for all the non-scar surgeries. JFL at people's lack of understanding of basic medicine.

just because the scar is hidden by his current hairline doesn't mean it isn't there.


----------



## EnjoyerOf Water (Nov 29, 2022)

Wait, wouldn't this surgery cause more upward pressure on the eyebrows, raising them and taking away the eyebrow-eye distance?


----------



## the BULL (Nov 29, 2022)

crazy transformation from chad to chad


----------



## tomsmith (Nov 29, 2022)

Legit ascended him

That's a high t hairline


----------



## skorp (Nov 29, 2022)

What a fucking dickhead it literally made no difference


----------



## tomsmith (Nov 29, 2022)

skorp said:


> What a fucking dickhead it literally made no difference


He ascended. Looked Low-key 40 before


----------



## Euclidious (Nov 29, 2022)

Cheers Arvid, we need to see more pics and angles of the results though!


----------



## zv1212 (Nov 29, 2022)

will the scar be significant?


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 29, 2022)

Fuck I was hoping he would go bald and become incel.
I'm such an envious cuck


----------



## Artemis (Nov 29, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> Why they gave him a widows peak


Because his mother will become a widow when his father sees his Son after the operation:


----------



## datboijj (Nov 29, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Who’s the number 1 most ignored person?


either you or james i forget


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Dec 10, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Who’s the number 1 most ignored person?


how do you find most ignored?


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Dec 10, 2022)

Niko said:


> Moderation panel - he asked


can i found out how much ppl ignore me? lol


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Dec 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Dec 10, 2022)

Niko said:


> 8 users


oh wow ill take that, thats less than i expected lol


----------

